# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  biotech pharma

## davidanthony921

Biotech var50.. What do you guys think? I'm dosing at 100mg ed along with ts400 biotech as well. .. Amy thoughts on each?

----------


## tdoe11

> Biotech var50.. What do you guys think? I'm dosing at 100mg ed along with ts400 biotech as well. .. Amy thoughts on each?


Biotech oils are fantastic dude. If I'm using an ugl this is the one hands down. They just went to the 50mg var tabs. I have no input, but I am much interested in yours. Please update! Also a max lab steroid kit will verify it's anavar if you want to order one and test it.

----------


## roadglide83

Bio-tech is awesome gear buddy. No worries.

----------


## davidanthony921

Seems to be legit... ive got back pumps all day and my arms shoulders are getting alot more striations. . Ill keep u posted... no worries on the oil so far though. . Only week two and my appetite and sex drive are through the roof. Pretty happy so far.

----------


## tdoe11

> Seems to be legit... ive got back pumps all day and my arms shoulders are getting alot more striations. . Ill keep u posted... no worries on the oil so far though. . Only week two and my appetite and sex drive are through the roof. Pretty happy so far.


Nice! I do indeed enjoy me some bio. I'm on their sust and winny now  :Smilie: . Please continue to update bro. It's hard to find a lot of info on cycles from these guys. I know there good because I've been using them for a couple years. Still cool to hear though!

----------


## tdoe11

> Nice! I do indeed enjoy me some bio. I'm on their sust and winny now . Please continue to update bro. It's hard to find a lot of info on cycles from these guys. I know there good because I've been using them for a couple years. Still cool to hear though!


You thought of getting a max lab kit to verify its var and not something else?

----------


## boywonder10101

Biotech is some of the best you can get for a UG. The doses are good to go.

----------


## Girthquake

Currently stacking their dbol 50 with test enth 600. Just started week 5 (started dbol one week in, problems in getting it on time) and I'm up 15 lbs, feel great. I can't speak for their var, but I noticed big jumps with the dbol.

----------


## Weestlerr

Does anyone have a picture of biotech oxavar 50 mg. 
I want to see if the one I have is real. It looks
Fake. White pill with a line. Been on for about 2.5 weeks. I don't see or feel anything.

----------


## Weestlerr

Does anyone have a picture of biotech oxavar 50 mg. 
I want to see if the one I have is real. It looks
Fake. White pill with a line. Been on for about 2.5 weeks. I don't see or feel anything.

----------


## 2iron

> Does anyone have a picture of biotech oxavar 50 mg. 
> I want to see if the one I have is real. It looks
> Fake. White pill with a line. Been on for about 2.5 weeks. I don't see or feel anything.


Better off getting labmax test inexpensive

----------


## tdoe11

> Does anyone have a picture of biotech oxavar 50 mg. I want to see if the one I have is real. It looks Fake. White pill with a line. Been on for about 2.5 weeks. I don't see or feel anything.


If you post a pic of yours I will tell you if it's real or not.

----------


## 2iron

> If you post a pic of yours I will tell you if it's real or not.


Real what? Real biotech? Your word still will not tell you whats in his pills. He is not noticing any results.

----------


## 2iron

Make your lab selection based off research and reviews of members you like and then do your own work. Ie blood work and for me labmax tests for var. My .02

----------


## 2iron

tests that easy and peace of mind

----------


## tdoe11

> Real what? Real biotech? Your word still will not tell you whats in his pills. He is not noticing any results.


Read above. He asked to see a pic of real bio to match his up. I don't have a bottle, but I have had them in the past.

----------


## tdoe11

> <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=152613"/> tests that easy and peace of mind


There could be 1 mg of var per pill. Too bad there isn't a potency test available.

----------


## 2iron

> There could be 1 mg of var per pill. Too bad there isn't a potency test available.


Yeah that would be nice. Thats why id stick with 10mg pills. More by volume lol

----------


## DrewZ

> There could be 1 mg of var per pill. Too bad there isn't a potency test available.


I believe you can send it away to have it tested for potency by the same company that sells the at home tests.
Might be worth it though if you plan to buy a large quantity.

----------


## tdoe11

> I believe you can send it away to have it tested for potency by the same company that sells the at home tests. Might be worth it though if you plan to buy a large quantity.


Awesome! I am going to look that up. Thanks man

----------


## Girthquake

Gained nearly 20 lbs on a test E 500/week with biotech dbol 50ed. Their dbol was fantastic, took off like a rocket. Currently on 50ed of their Anavar (sold as "Oxavar") along with 400mg/wk of test E and 300mg/wk deca and I'm definitely taking off trunk fat, albeit pretty slowly but steadily. I have nothing but good things to say about this lab.
I want to be clear, however. The oils I mentioned were/are not Biotech products.

----------


## Clayton02

Hey I'm kinda new to this site an this my first cyle I am running bio ts400 dht an some other stuff how long do you think it takes for this stuff to work?

----------


## Clayton02

Also is this stuff real or junk an how much should this had ran me NO PRICE TALK

----------


## PT

It dosnt matter how much it should of cost you. You saw it, decided the price was worth it and you purchased it. Nobody made you buy it.

----------


## tdoe11

> Also is this stuff real or junk an how much should this had ran me <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=155777"/>


As real as it gets. My all time fav ugl.

----------


## frostyrector12

I've used biotech anadrol dbol test E and tren E. All legit. best oils ive ever ran. My source closed. ISO biotech source. Tired of getting burned

----------

